
Hack PR removed the article about “hacking Reddit” - ignawin
This URL returns 404:
www.hack-pr.com&#x2F;library&#x2F;how-we-hacked-reddit-to-generate-5-million-media-impressions-in-3-days<p>Cached version:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;webcache.googleusercontent.com&#x2F;search?q=cache:rGmQFErEWB8J:www.hack-pr.com&#x2F;library&#x2F;how-we-hacked-reddit-to-generate-5-million-media-impressions-in-3-days
======
slig
Original HN thread discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14740423](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14740423)

------
micael_dias
So they made front page on Reddit, then front page on HN about making front
page on Reddit and now making front page again on HN for deleting the article.
They really are good.

------
autokad
I at least appreciated how it reminded people that the internet isn't some
kind of democracy. Its very easy for certain people to influence what is
heard, 'popular', or buried.

------
libeclipse
Here's a slightly better cached version (not broken):
[https://web.archive.org/web/20170710232311/www.hack-
pr.com/l...](https://web.archive.org/web/20170710232311/www.hack-
pr.com/library/how-we-hacked-reddit-to-generate-5-million-media-impressions-
in-3-days)

------
ruminasean
When they figure out who it was, THAT will be the top post on Reddit. Then
they'll learn about "blowback."

~~~
lgas
It's obviously John Cox.

------
SmellTheGlove
I wonder if they realized this method wouldn't continue to work if everyone
was doing it?

This thing got ripped when posted to HN.

~~~
phkahler
I wonder if they realized posting about it made both them and their client
look like assholes, which is not what the client was paying them for. BTW I
still don't know his name which means the effort actually failed - at least
with me.

------
timwaagh
too bad, it was quite insightful as to how marketing works these days. you
never read an honest article about that.

~~~
scrollaway
Yeah, removing it now just makes it look super weird and awkward. While the
article is up, they can play the "any publicity ..." game, and it _was_
insightful for what it's worth.

